
Larry Tesler has died - Amorymeltzer
https://www.cultofmac.com/685669/larry-tesler-the-apple-employee-who-invented-cut-copy-paste-dies-at-74/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22361282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22361282),
which was posted earlier. So much earlier, in fact, that there wasn't any
external corroboration yet. I'm going to roll back the clock on that
submission now.

------
throwaway55554
Larry Tesler, Xerox PARC employee who invented cut, copy, paste, and later
worked for Apple, dies at 74.

~~~
jolmg
Right, the title implies that Cut, Copy, and Paste was invented at Apple, when
that's not the case.

~~~
agumonkey
Cutting titles considered harmful

